# *Making it big*



## Tabitha (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you see a trend to *making it big?*

The main trend I see, w/ those who *make it big*, is a consisitant line. A few great products in a few ORIGINAL scents. That is what I have a problem w/ I want ot make everything in every scent!

I also see awesome photography.& strong brand recognition w/ each company that *makes it big.*

What do you see?


----------



## garland68 (Aug 5, 2008)

From my marketing background BRANDING IS A HUGE part of making it. Getting people to recognize your quality product is key.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been thinking about this a lot. Why and how is it that others are making it big with commercialized products when what we are selling is far superior! LOL I think very highly of us B&B makers! Point being, I think having a definite line (which is hard for me) because people want variety! I have four repeat customers because they asked for a specific fragrance and I bought it just for them no one else. They loved that I did that!


----------



## Lane (Aug 6, 2008)

I have had a huge increase lately. 

Branding was 0% of that. I have no set label design and my shops are a mess right now....I'm redoing my entire look and feel (I changed up my blog as an example for the direction I am now going in) So I know it isn't because of branding.

110% Customer service. A while back, I had a few people request custom orders and *pow* I had sales like crazy. I try to always have a turn around of 24 hours, even on custom orders. I literally let the customer choose everything from design, to color to label design and scent for lotions, shower gels, hair products and MP. This makes work a lot harder for me because I can't pre make products...but it is really paying off. 

Faaaast shipping. Word got around that my products are where they needed to be in under three to four days and I had more and more compulsive buyers wanting more things. 

I purposely had to slow things down and stopped adding things to my Etsy so I could catch up. I wouldn't say I am *making it big*. But I'm doing things differently and people are noticing. I thought my increase was because of my change in direction and product presentation, but I was wrong, I haven't been able to change as much I'd like and still sales increase. 

I even changed my Co. name to include _& Soy_. I AM trying to brand better... my main marketing logo being an Apple. But yeah, my labels change with every product and ever order. 

The ONLY thing that has staid consistent in regards to branding is my catch phrase "You gotta come clean sometime..."  :roll:


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2008)

Lane, I love the changes, I thought I was going to have trouble accepting them but they are great & make sense. It is still you!

I hate the fact you ship so fast, it makes me look bad :wink: !


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 6, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Lane, I love the changes, I thought I was going to have trouble accepting them but they are great & make sense. It is still you!
> 
> I hate the fact you ship so fast, it makes me look bad :wink: !



That is one thing that people always say when leaving feedback, that I ship very fast! I always make a point to ship whatever the order out the very next day.


----------



## Lane (Aug 6, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Lane, I love the changes, I thought I was going to have trouble accepting them but they are great & make sense. It is still you!
> 
> I hate the fact you ship so fast, it makes me look bad :wink: !



Thank you! I'm trying to keep it original and fun without shoving the *eco, earth friendly* stuff down everyone's throats...

My husband hates that I ship so fast too... He takes my orders to the PO for me and I have...once or twice...had him drive over thirty minutes (hour round trip) to a PO that was open later so my packages would go out that day.


----------



## Lane (Aug 6, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It seems if you ship fast, and get a rep for fast shipping, you can charge a little more and people don't mind.  :wink: I lost A LOT of money in shipping in the beginning, and slowly I got my prices to be about right. No one complained about the shipping increase because I shipped fast. Even first class seems fast if you get out out the same day.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 6, 2008)

Exactly! I used to undership but fixed that now.


----------



## eden (Aug 21, 2008)

I think 'making it big' means something different to all of us ...do I want to go national & have my products on HSN/QVC ...heck no!  There goes all the fun!  That's when you stop having the time to be creative & start having all the headaches! 

 'Making it big' to me is just having a small faithfull following, doing what I love & having it pay for itself ( and maybe a few extras!) ...knowing I have have some great formulas even if the world doesn't know about me!  Would I love for a celeb. to love my stuff - well er a  ...you betcha!


----------

